# Starting a support group??



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

I've been thinking about starting a social anxiety support group for people that live in my area. Do you think I should do it?


----------



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

yes ...i go one to my area...it took me like 4 years of convincing to go but i finally went...it helps a bit because my anxiety is very severe but it helps to know im not alone and others can understand me..and we can joke and share our stories. i would say go for it..


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

ladysmurf said:


> yes ...i go one to my area...it took me like 4 years of convincing to go but i finally went...it helps a bit because my anxiety is very severe but it helps to know im not alone and others can understand me..and we can joke and share our stories. i would say go for it..


It's great that you go to one and that it helps you. Helping people know that they aren't alone and helping them make friends with people that understand them is the main reason I thought about doing it. It's just the problem of finding a way to get it started now


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I run one on meetup.com, they take care of recruiting people.


----------



## A Summer In Texas (May 19, 2019)

In theory, how does one of these work?


----------



## ideasunlimitedonline (Apr 11, 2019)

If you're interest in running an online support group, I know that NAMI is setting up some more Web Connect Groups for individuals who cannot make in person meetings. Usually due to reasons of illness or intense social anxiety. They are always looking for more people to facilitate or join. And they provide ongoing training.


----------

